
The only startup metric that matters - sahawneh
https://medium.com/dusthq/the-only-startup-metric-that-matters-f1de861d375
======
jerrre
This seems to be the classic efficiency vs effectiveness. Would you rather go
as fast as possible (maybe in the wrong direction), or take the time to make
sure your on the right path.

If you have stake in multiple companies I can understand why you would advice
go for speed, as chances are big at least some will go in the right direction.
And they may be ahead of more deliberately planned startups.

But as a founder with a limited amount of tries I'm not sure what I'd do....

~~~
sahawneh
Have stake in one company only, and pivot constantly within.

[https://medium.com/dusthq/the-pivots-are-
constant-f9b191d954...](https://medium.com/dusthq/the-pivots-are-
constant-f9b191d95467)

------
foobarbazetc
The only startup metric that actually matters is net profit.

~~~
karmakaze
At that point it's no longer a startup 'in my book'.

No one metric is the only one that matters. At each stage of a startup, a
different metric will be the most important. Speed is a secondary metric, a
multiplier of the primary, so it's always important but you can't just measure
speed and be confident that all is well.

